# Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo Cigar Review - Thumbs up



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm fairly new to cigar smoking. This is one of maybe five or so out of all the cigars I've smoked that I can say had me from the very first puff. ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Master Blends 3 Torpedo Cigar Review - Thumbs up


----------

